

Foursquare May Be Buying Thing Labs (Brizzly) - louismg
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/07/independence-day-speculation-is.html

======
PanMan
While I don't really have an opinion on wether they should or shouldn't buy
Brizzly, I think it's quite interesting that (for some of us) our lives have
become so public that it's fairly easy to find the pieces for this blogpost.
Just 5 years ago this would have been so much harder.

------
malloreon
I went to Brizzly's site, and to me it looks like another FriendFeed.

What am I missing?

------
louismg
For the record, all parties have declined this is happening. A nice rumor,
nothing more.

